# Used parts



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

Anyone have a good supplier for used or re-man'd heavy equipment parts? If so, how 'bout sharing.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

what type of parts you looking for? 

www.contractorshotline.com has a great link for used parts,

in fact, here's the direct link

http://www.thepartsconnection.org/


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

Thanks for the links. 

PS - Everything OK with 'mom' and the new grandbaby?


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Ya Day, how are the kids?


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

she is absolutely beautiful, looks just like me!!! i'm still at ft. irwin, ca. will be going back to south dakota on friday


----------



## jojo (Jan 11, 2006)

Wengers,,www.wengers.com,,,phone,,,1-800-349-1647,,,they are in pennsyltucky,,,


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

For Deere stuff, Foster Wineland Industrial Equipment operates a "junk yard" of Deere excavation equipment. http://www.rockanddirt.com/perl/seller.pl?method=show&id=2924


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

jojo said:


> Wengers,,www.wengers.com,,,phone,,,1-800-349-1647,,,they are in pennsyltucky,,,



We used to deal with them until we got a bad head from them. We bought a head for our one case dozer. Installed it and it was leaking anti-freeze. I took it to get air tested and found out that there was a stud busted off in it and when they drilled it out they drilled right into the water jacket. They replaced it with another one. Installed that and it blew a HG. Here the head was warped.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

here i'm 52 yrs. old, and was always under the impression there was no such thing as "bad head"


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Day is correct, But there are 2 kinds..... good and better!:thumbup:


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

dayexco said:


> here i'm 52 yrs. old, and was always under the impression there was no such thing as "bad head"


Unless they drag their teeth


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

dayexco said:


> here i'm 52 yrs. old, and was always under the impression there was no such thing as "bad head"


Then count youself lucky, and tell the boys they are luckier.


----------

